

Pearl Harbor 2.0 - 1337biz
http://nation.time.com/2012/12/07/pearl-harbor-2-0/

======
peripetylabs
Sometimes I wonder what the history of Japan and China would look like had the
samurai won their uprisings against the Meiji government. The samurai had
opposed Japanese expansionism in Asia. Perhaps there would have never been a
Pearl Harbour... In Pearl Harbour 2.0 will hackers have been replaced by a
belligerent imperial army?

